# WHY do we have to change the clocks?



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Can _*ANYBODY*_ prove to me that changing all the clocks in and around my house 2 times a year saves me _*ONE*_ _*CENT*_??















It has cost me lots of sleep, (forgetting to change & got up an hour early), and caused me to be an hour late to work. I still have to work the same number of hours, there are still the same amount of day and night.
Now the kids have to get out before daylight for school, etc.

ONE BIG PAIN, at least to me.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Indiana just started back doing this couple years ago . I hate it . In a 24 hour , around the world economy it can’t save anything . Maybe back 150 years ago it saved some candles , all it does now is screw with my sense of time when outside doing something .


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh Man!! It gives you more time in the day. Probably the same reason why they decided to change everthing to metric. They come up with these great ideas without thinking the outcome. It killed the drive-in theater business. It is suppose to give you more daylight time when you get off work ... Of course a farmers work is generally daylight to dark anyway. Sometimes after dark, too. Just them idiots on Capitol Hill. And or your local state legislator. Thank God in Texas we only allow ours to get together for 6 months every 2 years. They do enough damage in that short of time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I HATE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME!!!!!!!!!!
it takes me 2 weeks to get used to it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Indiana just started back doing this couple years ago . I hate it . In a 24 hour , around the world economy it can't save anything . Maybe back 150 years ago it saved some candles , all it does now is screw with my sense of time when outside doing something .


Yup, stupid Indiana. I hate it for all the reasons pointed out. Hell on the drive ins but I guess golf course owners like it.

It costs the restaurants in town business as well, liek has been pointed out I don't quit till dark which is 10pm most of the summer here so places to eat are closed. And like also pointed out that hour change completely screws up my inner clock. For thirty years I never had a need for a watch but was never late, now with the damn time change twice a year I'm constantly checking my phone to see what time it actually is. Getting used to that one hour time change is a lot harder on me than getting used to the 5 hour difference when we fly to the UK to visit the wife's family.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Yup, stupid Indiana. I hate it for all the reasons pointed out. Hell on the drive ins but I guess golf course owners like it.
> 
> It costs the restaurants in town business as well, liek has been pointed out I don't quit till dark which is 10pm most of the summer here so places to eat are closed. And like also pointed out that hour change completely screws up my inner clock. For thirty years I never had a need for a watch but was never late, now with the damn time change twice a year I'm constantly checking my phone to see what time it actually is. Getting used to that one hour time change is a lot harder on me than getting used to the 5 hour difference when we fly to the UK to visit the wife's family.


Golf courses were a driving force behind Indiana's time change decision. Mitch Daniel and his business and political buddies had an extra hour each evening to play golf. I hate it too. Usually in the longest days of summer, I can bale to an hour past dark, that is 11 pm.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

IF the restaurant wants to save that business, simple. Adjust the time you close, close an hour later. Same for the other business.
Like gradyjohn said, daylight till dark have the same number of hours if the sun comes up @ 6am & sets @ 5pm, as it does if it comes up @ 2am & sets @ 1pm.

Call sun-up on Jan 1st 12:00 midnight, then _*LEAVE IT THE HELL ALONE!*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was in a class today and we were talking about starting time tomorrow morning because we will be finishing in the dark! Fool that I am, I suggested that we start an hour earlier. I think I might have got off easier if I had recommended they shoot their first born child. DST sounds like a good idea because they get to sleep an extra hour tomorrow morning. I guess they haven't work enough or for enough years that they are in the habit of waking at a certain time regardless of what time it actually is.

Ralph

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Golf courses were a driving force behind Indiana's time change decision. Mitch Daniel and his business and political buddies had an extra hour each evening to play golf. I hate it too. Usually in the longest days of summer, I can bale to an hour past dark, that is 11 pm.


Some of there reasoning was easier for high tech companies to do business around the world. I always wondered if so high tech , why couldn't they figure out the time !


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hate it! I think it had something to do with the industrial revolution. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the revolution is over!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I still don't know what time it really is. Been up since a quarter till five this morning. Maybe I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Hate it! I think it had something to do with the industrial revolution. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the revolution is over!


Yea it all moved to China ,let them change time !


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Yea it all moved to China ,let them change time !


Correct. Ther are electric lights for all the blue collar workers now working in WalMart & McDonalds.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

It is half past 11pm here in Australia, we are in the midst of daylight savings, and I am yet to eat! I work sun up till sun down, plus a few hrs into dark! I love it though, having a full time job plus haying in my "spare" time, the extra hour of sun in summer works great for me


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> It is half past 11pm here in Australia, we are in the midst of daylight savings, and I am yet to eat! I work sun up till sun down, plus a few hrs into dark! I love it though, having a full time job plus haying in my "spare" time, the extra hour of sun in summer works great for me


 Funny the answers you get when asked about dst, how it started, etc. My son had a couple of kids over for study the other nite, I asked them about dst, one of them said "I think the farmers started it" I just laughed.......sunup to sundown, don't matter what that stupid clock says, stomach tells me when it's lunch....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It might have made sense at one time when all lighting was incandescent but hardly anymore.

From looking at the map in the link looks like a rather part of the world has wised up and doesn't fudge the clocks twice a year or never did.

http://en.wikipedia....ght_saving_time


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Daylight savings, labor unions, hiring quotas, late term abortions.....
......this country does a lot of stupid things to destroy itself.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Daylight savings, labor unions, hiring quotas, late term abortions.....
> ......this country does a lot of stupid things to destroy itself.


Google (or any other search engine) "how do I qualify for" & you'll see a bigger list of things that are ruining an "once GREAT" country.


----------

